# Advanced transponding, anyone?



## jbooker (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd like to add computer control to my layout without all the wiring for block detection. Some years back Bob Grosh was describing a method to calculate position using only a few transponding zones. It seems he's left the hobby - or at least left these forums so...

I'm wondering if anyone else out there is using (or attempting to use)transponding with computer control in this way.

It seemed back then there was a lack of software to handle this kind of setup since everything is written for block detection. I'd love to work with some folks to fill the need...anyone?

TIA,
Josh


----------

